# Counter Culture - Juice Reviews



## Mario (15/7/15)

Good Day

So I popped in @VapeMob this afternoon an grabbed a 30ml Counter Culture - Inked & 30ml Counter Culture - Pierced.

This e-juice is Diacetyl and Acetyl Propiony free boys and Vapemob has the certificates to proof it.

I cracked open the Inked and OMG!!!!!! a mouthwatering blend of strawberries and vanilla custard, all the pleasure none of the guilt. HEAVENLY!!!!!

Thanks @RevnLucky7 @Nimbus_Cloud for bringing this to our shores.


----------

